# Avengers: Fingerschnippen von Thanos bekommt offiziellen Namen



## Darkmoon76 (6. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Fingerschnippen von Thanos bekommt offiziellen Namen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Fingerschnippen von Thanos bekommt offiziellen Namen*


----------



## pcg-veteran (6. Dezember 2018)

Eine Dezimierung im ursprünglichen Sinne des Wortes trifft 10%, nicht 50%.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dezimation

Das Wort ist ca. 2.500 Jahre alt, also mehr als 10 mal so alt wie der Staat (USA), in dem die Drehbuchautoren leben. Vermutlich werden kommende Generationen bei dem Wort aber nur noch an Marvel, Avengers und Thanos und nicht mehr an das antike Römische Reich denken.


----------



## TheSinner (6. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Eine Dezimierung im ursprünglichen Sinne des Wortes trifft 10%, nicht 50%.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dezimation
> 
> Das Wort ist ca. 2.500 Jahre alt, also mehr als 10 mal so alt wie der Staat (USA), in dem die Drehbuchautoren leben. Vermutlich werden kommende Generationen bei dem Wort aber nur noch an Marvel, Avengers und Thanos und nicht mehr an das antike Römische Reich denken.




Tja.. nur ist das halt die Sache mit Sprache - sie ändert sich und "decimation" im Englischen wird, genau wie bei uns, seit langer langer Zeit für eine grundsätzliche, meist starke, Reduktion verwendet. Ansonsten müsste es dich sehr verwundern wenn Menschen etwas peinlich ist, sie sich aber nicht vor Schmerzen winden. Ich könnte dir nämlich eine peinliche Frage stellen - so mit glühendem Schüreisen und so. Von anderen Worten mag man gar nicht anfangen - ich hoffe zumindest du stellst dir keinen Alarm? Ich müsste sonst glatt fragen gegen wen du vorhast du kämpfen - und du hattest auf dem Gymnasium, so du dort warst, bestimmt Kleidung an was natürlich völlig sinnentfremdet und bizarr ist angesichts der Wortbedeutung


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2018)

Also selbst im Land der krummen Maßeinheiten sollte man wissen, was Dezimalsysteme sind und was Dezimal bedeutet.

Allerdings stand Dezimierung rein von der Bedeutung nie wirklich für 10 Prozent wegnehmen sondern immer einfach nur allgemein für "Verringerung". 
Vielleicht ist ja sogar eher gemeint mind. 10 Prozent, damit die Verringerung überhaupt sinnvoll merklich ist ...


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> - und du hattest auf dem Gymnasium, so du dort warst, bestimmt Kleidung an was natürlich völlig sinnentfremdet und bizarr ist angesichts der Wortbedeutung


Hmmm ... wieso?
Kleidung ist das, was wir gegen Umwelteinflüsse und auch aus soziologischen Gründen am Körper tragen. Was ist daran bizarr?


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also selbst im Land der krummen Maßeinheiten sollte man wissen, was Dezimalsysteme sind und was Dezimal bedeutet.
> 
> Allerdings stand Dezimierung rein von der Bedeutung nie wirklich für 10 Prozent wegnehmen sondern immer einfach nur allgemein für "Verringerung".
> Vielleicht ist ja sogar eher gemeint mind. 10 Prozent, damit die Verringerung überhaupt sinnvoll merklich ist ...



Was an dem Wikipedia Artikel hast du nicht verstanden? Hier nochmal die wichtige Stelle:


> Die Dezimation oder Dezimierung (lat. decimatio, decem = zehn) bezeichnete eine Militärstrafe im Römischen Heer bei kollektiven Vergehen wie Meuterei oder Feigheit vor dem Feind. Dabei wurde in der betroffenen Einheit mittels eines Loses je *einer unter zehn* Mann für die Bestrafung (meistens Exekution) ausgelost.


----------



## Kartamus (7. Dezember 2018)

Kommentare vor meinem: LoL


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hmmm ... wieso?
> Kleidung ist das, was wir gegen Umwelteinflüsse und auch aus soziologischen Gründen am Körper tragen. Was ist daran bizarr?



"Gymnasium", eigentlich "gymnasion", stammt aus dem Altgriechischen und war dort der Begriff für eine Sport- und Trainingsstätte für die männliche Jugend (vgl. das englische "gym").

Was hat das mit Kleidung bzw. dem Fehlen selbiger zu tun?

  "gymnós" für sich allein bedeutet "nackt",  denn in diesen antiken griechischen Einrichtungen wurde komplett textilfrei trainiert. 

...wie kommt man aber vom ursprünglichen Begriff für eine Sportstätte, in der nackig trainiert wird, auf den modernen Begriff für eine Oberschule?

Ganz einfach, die Griechen entwickelten die ursprünglich reinen Sporttrainingszentren zu Bildungszentren weiter, wobei der theoretische Unterricht dann wohl angezogen erfolgte. Vermutlich.


----------



## michinebel (7. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was an dem Wikipedia Artikel hast du nicht verstanden? Hier nochmal die wichtige Stelle:



Das dies dir ursprüngliche Bedeutung ist streitet wohl keiner ab, die Bedeutung hat sich aber geändert, heute steht dezimieren allgemein für den Bestand verringern.
https://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/dezimieren

Edit: Oder aus dem selben Wikipedia Artikel 


> Im heutigen Sprachgebrauch wird der Begriff _Dezimierung meist abweichend verwendet, etwa im Sinne von „eine Gruppe von Menschen durch Tötung oder Ausschaltung eines Teils ihrer Mitglieder verkleinern“. Dabei kommt es im Allgemeinen nicht auf die strafende Absicht an, auch das Merkmal des Tötens muss nicht gegeben sein, so kann ein Staat etwa eine politische Widerstandsbewegung durch Verhaftung vieler ihrer Mitglieder dezimieren. Auch wird das Wort im übertragenen Sinn für eine starke Reduzierung einer Anzahl von Dingen oder Individuen verwendet._


----------



## TheSinner (7. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> (Beitrag)



Das nächste Mal empfehle ich wirklich vorher mal den Begriff zu suchen, das erspart einem Beiträge die man dann später wieder bereut.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> "Gymnasium", eigentlich "gymnasion", stammt aus dem Altgriechischen und war dort der Begriff für eine Sport- und Trainingsstätte für die männliche Jugend (vgl. das englische "gym").
> 
> Was hat das mit Kleidung bzw. dem Fehlen selbiger zu tun?
> 
> ...



Jupp, genauo so ist es. Wobei ich mir bei den Griechen nie so sicher wäre ob die wirklich Kleidung getragen haben beim Unterricht später 

Um das mit dem "peinlich" auch aufzuklären - das kommt von Pein und bezeichnete ursprünglich schmerzhafte Erlebnisse, so auch die peinliche Befragung oder gar hochnotpeinliche Befragung im Mittelalter - kurzum: Befragung unter Folter.

Alarm wiederum kommt vom italienischen "all'arme" oder auch "Zu den Waffen!", das haben wir einfach eingedeutscht als Alarm. Daher kommt übrigens auch "Lärm" - wegen des Krachs der dabei verursacht wurde. 

Das alles zeigt hoffentlich dass Sprache sich einfach verändert, denn sobald sie aufhört das zu tun ist sie tot. Darauf herumzureiten wie Worte früher einmal benutzt wurden macht also herzlich wenig Sinn


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal empfehle ich wirklich vorher mal den Begriff zu suchen, das erspart einem Beiträge die man dann später wieder bereut.



Warum? Mein Beitrag ist absolut korrekt.


----------



## TheSinner (7. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum? Mein Beitrag ist absolut korrekt.



Nein ist er eben nicht und das nachweislich, historisch, ja faktisch.. Nicht nur, dass Worrel es dir erklärt hat, nein, du stellst dich jetzt ernsthaft hierhin und leugnest dass du dich geirrt hast? Echt jetzt? 


Dezimierung stand ursprünglich IMMER für eine Reduktion um 10%. Das ist der genaue Ursprung des Begriffs wie dir sogar zitiert wurde. Dezimierung ist eine Militärstrafe aus dem antiken Rom, eine Kollektivbestrafung z.B. bei Feigheit vor dem Feind bei der 10 Saubohnen verteilt wurden je zehn Mann. Neun weiße, eine braune. Wer die braune Saubohne bekam wurde exekutiert - und zwar von seinen Kameraden. Dabei spielte dann die individuelle Schuld keinerlei Rolle. 

Das - und nur das - ist die eigentliche Bedeutung von "Dezimierung". Das was du ansprichst ist - und genau das schrieb wiederum ich ursprünglich - die Verwendung die wir heute dafür haben weil wir glücklicherweise nicht mehr allzu oft eine wirkliche Dezimierung durchführen. Wobei du nicht auf den fehlgeleiteten Gedanken kommen solltest "antikes Rom? ist also schon ewig her". Nö. Wurde noch im ersten Weltkrieg so angewendet bei italienischen Truppen. 

Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung wie man erst über was schreiben kann wovon man offenbar nicht viel Ahnung hat und dann, wenn man schon freundlich darauf hingewiesen wurde dass das falsch war, samt Beleg, dennoch sagen kann "Nö, ich hatte Recht".

Nein. Du hattest nicht Recht. Du hast dich geirrt. Das einzugestehen ist viel besser als jetzt ein Bohei darum zu machen. Ich irr mich auch ab und zu, so wie jeder andere Mensch auch - dich inklusive, diesmal hier 

Wenn du jetzt wahrhaft nach wie vor behaupten willst du hattest Recht bitte ich dich das mit den Autoren des Meyerschen Konversationslexikons, des Dudens sowie des Wahrig Herkunftswörterbuchs zu klären - die irren sich dann offenbar allesamt


----------



## pcg-veteran (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich frage mich, ob Thanos in Biologie nicht besonders gut aufgepasst hat. So eine Dezimierung ist ja nicht von Dauer, sondern wird in der Natur schnell durch die allgemein über dem zur Arterhaltung notwendigem Wert liegenden Fruchtbarkeitsrate wieder ausgeglichen. (z.B. könnten Hasen ihre Dezimierung wohl innerhalb eines Jahres ausgleichen.) Für den Menschen würde in der dezimierten Welt erst einmal der Wohnraum günstiger, sodaß man von der heute üblichen 1-2 Kinder-Familie leichter wieder zu der vor kurzem noch üblichen 5-Kinder-Familie übergehen könnte, wodurch die Dezimierung auch innerhalb einer Generation ausgeglichen würde.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2018)

Sinner:
Irgendwie brabbelst du ziemlich viel. Hast du meinen Beitrag überhaupt gelesen? Dein ganzes Theater klingt wie "ich will gegen an reden obwohl ich nichts anderes zu sagen habe"

Gleiches übrigens für Worrel schon oben, der hat das auch irgendwie nicht verstanden.

Oder ihr habt echt keinen Schimmer, wofür der Begriff heute allgemein steht, kann natürlich auch sein. Aber dann könntet ihr wenigstens langsam mal dazulernen.


----------



## pcg-veteran (7. Dezember 2018)

Thanos' Dezimierung ist sicherlich nicht politisch korrekt. Die Welt von Marvel's Avengers gleicht unserer eigenen in vielem, wenn man von Aliens und Superkräften absieht. In unserer Welt leben heute ca. 15 Millionen Juden, das dürfte dann auch für die Welt der Avengers gelten. Thanos' Fingerschnippen hätte dann implizit auch 7,5 Millionen Juden in Asche verwandelt, womit er zahlenmäßig in der gleichen Größenordnung liegt wie das Jahrhundertverbrechen der Nazis. Zumindest die Juden könnten dann die Dezimierung auch Holocaust 2 (altgr. "vollständig verbrannt") oder Shoa 2 (hebr. "Die Katastrophe") nennen. Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede : die Nazis haben damals (alle) jüdische(n) Lebewesen getötet, weil sie Juden waren, während Thanos (jedes zweite) jüdische (und andere) Lebewesen tötet, weil sie Lebewesen sind.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gleiches übrigens für Worrel schon oben, der hat das auch irgendwie nicht verstanden.
> 
> Oder ihr habt echt keinen Schimmer, wofür der Begriff heute allgemein steht, kann natürlich auch sein. Aber dann könntet ihr wenigstens langsam mal dazulernen.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Allerdings *stand Dezimierung rein von der Bedeutung nie wirklich für 10 Prozent wegnehmen *sondern immer einfach nur allgemein für "Verringerung".


vs:


> Die Dezimation [...] bezeichnete eine Militärstrafe im Römischen Heer [...]. Dabei *wurde *in der betroffenen Einheit mittels eines Loses je *einer unter zehn* Mann für die Bestrafung [...] ausgelost.



Wenn das die Definition des Begriffes ist, dann stand das *damals(!)* für "10 Prozent wegnehmen". Dein "nie" ist daher nachgewiesenermaßen falsch.

Wenn du die Einschränkung "in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft/in unserem Jahrhundert/-tausend" meinst, ist das was anderes, aber du hattest explizit *"nie" *geschrieben.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Thanos' Dezimierung ist sicherlich nicht politisch korrekt. [...] In unserer Welt leben heute ca. 15 Millionen Juden, [...] Zumindest die Juden könnten dann die Dezimierung auch Holocaust 2 [...] nennen.


Blödsinn. Natürlich ist das politisch korrekt, weil Thanos *keinen Unterschied macht*, ob jemand Jude, Buddhist, Islamist, Amokläufer, Schuhverkäufer, Tierquäler, Mülltrenner, Gut- oder Schlechtmensch ist. Es ist schlicht *jeder *zweite dran. Ohne Bevorzugung oder Benachteiligung. Ende.


----------



## pcg-veteran (7. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Natürlich ist das politisch korrekt, weil Thanos *keinen Unterschied macht*, ob jemand Jude, Buddhist, Islamist, Amokläufer, Schuhverkäufer, Tierquäler, Mülltrenner, Gut- oder Schlechtmensch ist. Es ist schlicht *jeder *zweite dran. Ohne Bevorzugung oder Benachteiligung. Ende.



Bist Du sicher, daß es politisch korrekt ist, mal eben knapp 4 Milliarden Menschen zu töten, bloß weil man jedem der 7,6 Milliarden Menschen durch einen Münzwurf eine 50%-Chance gibt, zu überleben?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> vs:
> 
> 
> Wenn das die Definition des Begriffes ist, dann stand das *damals(!)* für "10 Prozent wegnehmen". Dein "nie" ist daher nachgewiesenermaßen falsch.
> ...



Du meine Güte, natürlich bezog sich das "nie" auf die heutige Zeit und moderne Definition. Ich schrieb doch vorher selbst vom Zehner. Damit sollte das ja wohl logisch sein.


----------



## TheSinner (7. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du meine Güte, natürlich bezog sich das "nie" auf die heutige Zeit und moderne Definition. Ich schrieb doch vorher selbst vom Zehner. Damit sollte das ja wohl logisch sein.



Is nur blöd wenn es in dem Thema explizit um die Reaktion auf jemanden ging der behauptet der Wortursprung würde nicht mehr bekannt sein und entsprechend benutzt werden, es also explizit um die Wortherkunft ging und du dann ausgerechnet von "nie" sprichst. Es ist einfach falsch von deiner Seite aus gewesen und du brichst dir keinen Zacken aus der Krone das  einzugestehen, meine Güte. Haste halt nicht genau gelesen und 'nen Fehler gemacht. Bist du nicht der Erste mit, bist du nicht der Letzte mit. 

Politisch korrekt ist das was Thanos getan hat übrigens tatsächlich, wenngleich nicht moralisch einwandfrei oder ethisch unbedenklich - aber gerade eben durch die komplette Belanglosigkeit von Zugehörigkeiten zu irgendeiner Form von Gruppe ist der Akt als solcher politisch korrekt - so wie auch die Auslöschung allen Lebens politisch korrekt wäre. Nicht politisch korrekt wäre z.B. nur die Auslöschung dunkelhäutiger Menschen, von Frauen, von Menschen mit nur einem Arm etc.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, daß es politisch korrekt ist, mal eben knapp 4 Milliarden Menschen zu töten, ....


Die Frage ist, ob du "politisch korrekt" im Sinne einer akzeptablen politischen Aktion oder "politisch korrekt" im Sinne der "politischen Korrektheit" (PC) meinst.

Es ist natürlich nicht _korrekt_/akzeptabel/unterstützenswert, einfach mal so Milliarden Menschen auszulöschen, aber es ist eben "politisch korrekt" im Sinne der PC, weil *alle Menschen gleich *behandelt werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich nicht _korrekt_/akzeptabel/unterstützenswert, einfach mal so Milliarden Menschen auszulöschen, aber es ist eben "politisch korrekt" im Sinne der PC, weil *alle Menschen gleich *behandelt werden.


Das nimmst Du jetzt an, tatsächlich  können bei der 50:50 Lösung aber auch glatt "gezielt" Religionsgemeinschaften oder sogar Ethnien ausradiert werden.
Das ist alles eine Frage der Nummerierungsreihenfolge.


----------



## pcg-veteran (7. Dezember 2018)

Das Paradoxe ist, je größer die Opferzahl und je zufälliger und abstrakter die Opferauswahl, desto geringer der moralische Aufschrei. Vielleicht versagt der moralische Instinkt der Menschen aber auch einfach bei großen Opferzahlen, wenn es zum Beispiel egal ist, ob Thanos 10%, 50% oder 99% der Menschheit tötet. 

Es ist auf jeden Fall interessant, daß es nun mit Thanos ein Beispiel gibt, wie ein politisch korrekter Massenmord aussieht.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Is nur blöd wenn es in dem Thema explizit um die Reaktion auf jemanden ging der behauptet der Wortursprung würde nicht mehr bekannt sein und entsprechend benutzt werden, es also explizit um die Wortherkunft ging und du dann ausgerechnet von "nie" sprichst. Es ist einfach falsch von deiner Seite aus gewesen und du brichst dir keinen Zacken aus der Krone das  einzugestehen, meine Güte. Haste halt nicht genau gelesen und 'nen Fehler gemacht. Bist du nicht der Erste mit, bist du nicht der Letzte mit.



Du bist einfach zu penetrant nervig, ich packe dich wieder auf Ignore, dachte es geht wieder und hatte dich mal runtergenommen aber wohl doch einfach nicht. Du und ich, wir sind einfach zu 100 Prozent inkompatibel.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das nimmst Du jetzt an, tatsächlich  können bei der 50:50 Lösung aber auch glatt "gezielt" Religionsgemeinschaften oder sogar Ethnien ausradiert werden.
> Das ist alles eine Frage der Nummerierungsreihenfolge.


Gibt es denn irgend eine Aussage darüber, daß Thanos irgendeine Gruppierung bevorzugt? Nein? Dann können wir durchaus erstmal davon ausgehen, daß er bei der Auswahl alle gleich behandelt.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du bist einfach zu penetrant nervig, ich packe dich wieder auf Ignore, dachte es geht wieder und hatte dich mal runtergenommen aber wohl doch einfach nicht. Du und ich, wir sind einfach zu 100 Prozent inkompatibel.


Das Problem ist nur: Er hat recht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgend eine Aussage darüber, daß Thanos irgendeine Gruppierung bevorzugt? Nein? Dann können wir durchaus erstmal davon ausgehen, daß er bei der Auswahl alle gleich behandelt.


Wobei Du jetzt davon ausgehst das er ein Masterplan hat wo alle handverlesenen Namen super gerecht verteilt draufstehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur: Er hat recht.



Er labert Scheiße und stänkert kleinkariert rum, weil er nicht verstehen WILL. Ich habe es dir erklärt wie das "nie" zu verstehen ist und das war aus dem Zusammenhang meiner Ansicht nach auch von Anfang an deutlich ersichtlich, wenn ihr das nicht kapiert dann ist das nicht mein Problem sondern eures.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wobei Du jetzt davon ausgehst das er ein Masterplan hat wo alle handverlesenen Namen super gerecht verteilt draufstehen.



Nein.
Ich gehe davon aus, daß er ohne Bevorzugung/Benachteiligung auswählt.

Statistisch gesehen könnte es natürlich vorkommen, daß irgendeine Gruppe deutlich höhere  Verluste zu beklagen hat - im Extremfall könnte es sogar dazu kommen, daß eine Bevölkerungsgruppe rein zufällig komplett ausgelöscht wird. Das ist zwar nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, aber statistisch möglich. Da er aber wie schon gesagt *nicht absichtlich *irgendwen bevorzugt oder benachteiligt, ist seine Aktion "politisch korrekt".


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... wenn ihr das nicht kapiert dann ist das nicht mein Problem sondern eures.


Nicht zwangsläufig. Mitunter hat die Mehrheit auch schon mal recht.


----------



## TheSinner (8. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du bist einfach zu penetrant nervig, ich packe dich wieder auf Ignore, dachte es geht wieder und hatte dich mal runtergenommen aber wohl doch einfach nicht. Du und ich, wir sind einfach zu 100 Prozent inkompatibel.



Ja sind wir. Ich gestehe Fehler gerne und offen ein, ebenso wie Schwächen. Eine Schwäche von mir ist beispielsweise: ich kann inkorrekte Behauptungen einfach nicht ignorieren oder unkommentiert stehen lassen. Was dich an mir nervt dort ist dass ich dich nicht damit davonkommen lasse sondern von dir einfach einfordere was ich auch von mir selbst erwarten würde - dass man dazu steht wenn man sich geirrt hat. Das wird dann zum Problem wenn man dafür zu eitel ist oder zu arrogant, beides Dinge die dir nicht nur ich bereits attestiert habe. 
Du nennst das kleinkariert und herumstänkern, ich nenn das konsequent sein. Aber gut, lassen wir das, du bastelst dir ja eh lieber deinen persönlichen Safe space offenbar, bzw. deine eigene Eitelkeitsblase in der dich dann "inkompatible" Menschen nicht stören können. Ist auch 'ne "Lösung". Also eigentlich ja nicht aber hey, ich will ja nicht kleinkariert sein und lass dir deinen Safe Space ohne unbequeme Meinungen 





Worrel schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ich gehe davon aus, daß er ohne Bevorzugung/Benachteiligung auswählt.
> 
> Statistisch gesehen könnte es natürlich vorkommen, daß irgendeine Gruppe deutlich höhere  Verluste zu beklagen hat - im Extremfall könnte es sogar dazu kommen, daß eine Bevölkerungsgruppe rein zufällig komplett ausgelöscht wird. Das ist zwar nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, aber statistisch möglich. Da er aber wie schon gesagt *nicht absichtlich *irgendwen bevorzugt oder benachteiligt, ist seine Aktion "politisch korrekt".



Da wir nicht wissen können wie die Auswahl erfolgt, gehe ich nur von dem aus was der Film dort aussagt und das ist, dass es 50% sind. Da kein Kriterium darüber hinaus genannt wird, kann die Macht die er nutzt ebensosehr alle Nicht-Weißen auslöschen bis 50% erreicht sind wie auch einfach blindlings ohne irgendeine Auswahl 50% auslöschen. Der Knackpunkt ist hier eben das Nicht-Wissen auf unserer Seite und auch die fehlende Visualisierung des Ergebnisses im Ganzen. 

Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich dass nicht alle Gruppen gleichmäßig getroffen wurden da schon deren Verteilung einfach nicht gleichmäíg ist. Will man 50% der Bevölkerung ohne Diskriminierung auslöschen böten sich zwei grundsätzliche Möglichkeiten: 1) es werden blindlings 50% ausgelöscht ohne Vorauswahl irgendeiner Art. 2) Es werden genau 50% jeder Gruppierung ausgelöscht.

Beides ist politisch korrekt (da keine diskriminierende Auswahl erfolgt), die zweite Variante wäre die absoluter Fairnis und Gleichheit - und würde dennoch genau wie die erste Variante bestimmte Gruppierungen faktisch härter treffen als Andere.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig. Mitunter hat die Mehrheit auch schon mal recht.


Tja, nur wenn ihr zwei nicht lesen könnt ... 

Der Witz ist doch, dass mein erster Post nichts anderes aussagte als ihr, der Ursprung des Wortes bedeutet Zehn, es wird nur seit ewigen Zeiten allgemein als "Verringern" genutzt. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt. 
Dass ihr da jetzt so ein Drama draus macht weil ihr das nicht kapiert habt, weil ihr über drei Buchstaben gestolpert seit und in die zuviel hinein interpretiert habt ist einfach nur lächerlich. 
So, ich bin raus hier. 
Fall Sinner noch was geschrieben hat zum Thema, ich habe ihn wie gesagt jetzt wieder auf Ignore und keine Meinung irgendwas von ihm noch einmal zu lesen.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Da wir nicht wissen können wie die Auswahl erfolgt, gehe ich nur von dem aus was der Film dort aussagt und das ist, dass es 50% sind. Da kein Kriterium darüber hinaus genannt wird, kann die Macht die er nutzt ebensosehr alle Nicht-Weißen auslöschen bis 50% erreicht sind wie auch einfach blindlings ohne irgendeine Auswahl 50% auslöschen.


Ich gehe eher davon aus, daß er keinen sonstigen Plan jenseits von "-50%" hat, da eben keine andere Agenda im Film erwähnt wird. Wenn er zB alle nicht-Weißen eliminieren wollte, hätte man das a) im Film erwähnen müssen, weil dann ganz Wakanda hin wäre und b) hätten die Macher sich dann die Chance entgehen lassen, den Oberbösewicht des Films zum "Weltraum-Nazi" auszubauen.

Ne, das ist meines Erachtens schon genauso gelaufen, wie das im Film erwähnt wird. Damit Thanos' Begründung eben für die Zuschauer nachvollziehbar bleibt. Denn sein Argument, daß die Überbevölkerung ein Problem darstellt, dem man mittels Halbierung der Bevölkerung entgegen wirken kann, ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Fraglich bloß, wie er sich seine und unsere Zukunft vorstellt. Denn irgendwann werden die jetzt fehlenden 50% ja wieder nachproduziert worden sein. Gibt's dann regelmäßig solche "Dezimierungen" (bzw Semimierungen )?

Und vor allem: Wenn er doch die Macht über die Realität hat: wieso dann nicht einfach ein paar Planeten bewohnbar machen und die Bewohner umsiedeln? Müßte doch ebenso mit einem "Schnipp" machbar sein ...



> ... böten sich zwei grundsätzliche Möglichkeiten: 1) es werden blindlings 50% ausgelöscht ohne Vorauswahl irgendeiner Art. 2) Es werden genau 50% jeder Gruppierung ausgelöscht.
> 
> Beides ist politisch korrekt (da keine diskriminierende Auswahl erfolgt)...


... also ist das für die Fragestellung "Ist das politisch korrekt?" irrelevant. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, nur wenn ihr zwei nicht lesen könnt ...
> 
> Der Witz ist doch, dass mein erster Post nichts anderes aussagte als ihr, der Ursprung des Wortes bedeutet Zehn, es wird nur seit ewigen Zeiten allgemein als "Verringern" genutzt. Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt.


Doch. Du hast "nie" gesagt. Und das ist was anderes als "seit ewigen Zeiten".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Fall Sinner noch was geschrieben hat zum Thema, ich habe ihn wie gesagt jetzt wieder auf Ignore


... ändert das nichts daran, daß du trotzdem noch siehst, *daß *er was geschrieben hast - mit Schaltfläche "Beitrag anzeigen" daneben.

Also weißt du sehr wohl, *ob *er noch was geschrieben hat, was dein "falls" letzten Endes zu einer Falschbehauptung macht, da du gar nicht *nicht *wissen kannst, daß er *direkt über deinem *Posting was gepostet hat. 



> und keine Meinung irgendwas von ihm noch einmal zu lesen.


Dann bin ich mal nett und kopier dir das hier mit rein. 



TheSinner schrieb:


> Ja sind wir. Ich gestehe Fehler gerne und offen ein, ebenso wie Schwächen. Eine Schwäche von mir ist beispielsweise: ich kann inkorrekte Behauptungen einfach nicht ignorieren oder unkommentiert stehen lassen. Was dich an mir nervt dort ist dass ich dich nicht damit davonkommen lasse sondern von dir einfach einfordere was ich auch von mir selbst erwarten würde - dass man dazu steht wenn man sich geirrt hat. Das wird dann zum Problem wenn man dafür zu eitel ist oder zu arrogant, beides Dinge die dir nicht nur ich bereits attestiert habe.
> Du nennst das kleinkariert und herumstänkern, ich nenn das konsequent sein. Aber gut, lassen wir das, du bastelst dir ja eh lieber deinen persönlichen Safe space offenbar, bzw. deine eigene Eitelkeitsblase in der dich dann "inkompatible" Menschen nicht stören können. Ist auch 'ne "Lösung". Also eigentlich ja nicht aber hey, ich will ja nicht kleinkariert sein und lass dir deinen Safe Space ohne unbequeme Meinungen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fraglich bloß, wie er sich seine und unsere Zukunft vorstellt. Denn irgendwann werden die jetzt fehlenden 50% ja wieder nachproduziert worden sein. Gibt's dann regelmäßig solche "Dezimierungen" (bzw Semimierungen )?
> 
> Und vor allem: Wenn er doch die Macht über die Realität hat: wieso dann nicht einfach ein paar Planeten bewohnbar machen und die Bewohner umsiedeln? Müßte doch ebenso mit einem "Schnipp" machbar sein ...


Interessant ist das bei den "50%" alleine rund 70% seiner "Endkampfgegner" dabei waren.

Naja, wie bei den meisten Film-/Howeverstorys hat da vermutlich eh keiner sich ernsthaft Gedanken darüber gemacht.
Auffällig war es nur das uns verschärft die Auflösung von Weissen und "Aliens" gezeigt wurde ... ob das jetzt "korrekt" ist ?


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Doch. Du hast "nie" gesagt. Und das ist was anderes als "seit ewigen Zeiten".


Und davor habe ich geschrieben, dass Dezimieren von Zehn kommt, so, und was nun? Du hängst dich wirklich zu dumm an der Sache auf.


----------



## pcg-veteran (8. Dezember 2018)

Bei dem Fingerschnippen geht es ja nicht allein um die Erde, sondern so weit ich weiß um alle Planeten im Universum. Es werden also neben 50% der Menschen auch 50% der Tiere und 50% von unzähligen Aliens ausgelöscht, eben 50% allen Lebens. 

Der Sinn hinter der ganzen Aktion ist aber zweifelhaft, weil man wie oben schon gesagt so eine Dezimierung alle paar Jahre aufs neue durchführen müßte, um die Populationen niedrig zu halten. 

Was die Ressourcen angeht, die angeblich knapp werden, so werden chemische Elemente eigentlich nur in Kernfusionen (wie in der Sonne) oder in Kernzerfällen (Radioaktivität) in andere Elemente umgewandelt. Chemische Reaktionen wie zum Beispiel das Verbrennen von Kohlenstoff zu CO2 sind da komplett irrelevant, weil dabei keine Kohlenstoff- oder Sauerstoff-Atome verlorengehen. Sie sind nur in einem neuen Molekül "chemisch" gebunden, was zB unter Nutzung der Sonnenenergie in der Photosynthese in Pflanzenbaustoffe oder energiereiche Verbindungen wie Zucker umgewandelt werden kann, die uns als Nahrung oder Baumaterial (Holz) dienen können oder aus denen sich wiederrum unter entsprechenden Bedingungen und entsprechender Zeit fossile Vorkommen von Kohle, Erdöl oder Erdgas bilden können. Dabei werden aber keine chemischen Elemente erzeugt oder zerstört, nur die molekularen Bindungen ändern sich. Die Energie-Erzeugung in der Sonne ist um ein Vielfaches größer als der Energieverbrauch aller Lebewesen auf der Erde. 

Man könnte Thanos verstehen, wenn es ihm nur um die Dezimierung höheren Lebens ginge, um der Natur eine Chance zu geben, aber "Lebewesen" schließt Pflanzen, Tiere, Bakterien, usw. eigentlich mit ein.


----------



## Frullo (8. Dezember 2018)

Neben den Diskussionen zur Verwendung und Bedeutung der Worte "Dezimieren" und "Nie" wird ja hier glücklicherweise auch noch über Thanos diskutiert 

Zum Thema "politisch korrekt": In der Absicht, bestimmt, in der Ausführung unmöglich.

Thanos überlässt es ja praktisch dem Zufall, wer denn nun draufgeht und wer nicht. Und selbst wenn dieser Zufall die Auflage hätte, "gerecht" nach Hautfarbe, Geschlecht, sexuelle Orientierung religiöse Zugehörigkeit, nationale Zugehörigkeit und Alter auszuwählen, müssten statistisch gesehen trotzdem noch Ungerechtigkeiten in Erscheinung treten. 

Als (willkürliches!) Beispiel: Möglicherweise gehen dabei trotzdem fast alle Leute in New Orleans drauf, während Denver praktisch verschont bleibt. Oder die gesamte Mannschaft des FC Bayern München wird komplett ausgelöscht, während das Team von Borussia Dortmund noch komplett steht.

In dem Sinne: Selbst am kontrollierten Zufall kann ich nichts wirklich Gerechtes finden.


----------



## TheSinner (8. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> In dem Sinne: Selbst am kontrollierten Zufall kann ich nichts wirklich Gerechtes finden.



Das ist genau die Sache - es mag politisch korrekt sein aber gerecht? Moralisch einwandfrei? Gut? Das ist dann doch sehr subjektiv. Das ist halt in etwa so als würde alles Leben von einem Computer kontrolliert werden und wenn die kritische Masse erreicht ist erfolgt der 50% Wipe. Ist das gut für das Leben als solches auf dem Planeten (wenn wir davon ausgehen dass die überbevölkernde, Probleme verursachende Gruppe dezimiert *höhö* wird?)? Vermutlich. Das ändert aber nichts daran wie unbarmherzig und hart die Lösung ist. 

Ich finde die Position von Thanos sehr interessant, ich meine ähnliche Gedankenspiele gibt es ja genug. Was ist der Preis einer Lösung und bis wohin ist man bereit sie zu tragen? Was wenn es nicht nur 5 vor 12 wäre sondern 1 vor 12,  es also entweder das oder die Auslöschung aller Menschen wäre? Ist das dann akzeptabel moralisch? Was wenn es 2 vor 12 ist? 3 vor? Ab wann oder bis wann sagen wir "ja, das ist notwendig"?


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Sache - es mag politisch korrekt sein aber gerecht?


Es ging aber um die Bezheichnung "politisch korrekt" und nicht um Gerechtigkeit  oder Moral ....



> Das ist dann doch sehr subjektiv. Das ist halt in etwa so als würde alles Leben von einem Computer kontrolliert werden und wenn die kritische Masse erreicht ist erfolgt der 50% Wipe. Ist das gut für das Leben als solches auf dem Planeten (wenn wir davon ausgehen dass die überbevölkernde, Probleme verursachende Gruppe dezimiert *höhö* wird?)? Vermutlich. Das ändert aber nichts daran wie unbarmherzig und hart die Lösung ist.


Das bestreitet ja auch keiner. Es ging ja nur um die Einteilung "politisch korrekt" [ja]/[nein]


----------



## TheSinner (8. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ging aber um die Bezheichnung "politisch korrekt" und nicht um Gerechtigkeit  oder Moral ....
> 
> 
> Das bestreitet ja auch keiner. Es ging ja nur um die Einteilung "politisch korrekt" [ja]/[nein]



Ich glaube da haben wir uns vielleicht missverstanden - mein Beitrag war vielmehr ein dir Beipflichten in diesem Fall, genau um gerade noch einmal auf den Unterschied zwischen "gerecht" und "politisch korrekt" hinzuweisen da jemand Anderes das vielleicht (und wenn dann sicherlich unbeabsichtigt) zu vermengen schien.


----------



## Frullo (8. Dezember 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Sache - es mag politisch korrekt sein aber gerecht? Moralisch einwandfrei? Gut? Das ist dann doch sehr subjektiv. Das ist halt in etwa so als würde alles Leben von einem Computer kontrolliert werden und wenn die kritische Masse erreicht ist erfolgt der 50% Wipe. Ist das gut für das Leben als solches auf dem Planeten (wenn wir davon ausgehen dass die überbevölkernde, Probleme verursachende Gruppe dezimiert *höhö* wird?)? Vermutlich. Das ändert aber nichts daran wie unbarmherzig und hart die Lösung ist.
> 
> Ich finde die Position von Thanos sehr interessant, ich meine ähnliche Gedankenspiele gibt es ja genug. Was ist der Preis einer Lösung und bis wohin ist man bereit sie zu tragen? Was wenn es nicht nur 5 vor 12 wäre sondern 1 vor 12,  es also entweder das oder die Auslöschung aller Menschen wäre? Ist das dann akzeptabel moralisch? Was wenn es 2 vor 12 ist? 3 vor? Ab wann oder bis wann sagen wir "ja, das ist notwendig"?



Für mich geht Thanos eben von einer falschen Prämisse aus - nämlich dass sich "die Natur" nicht um sich selbst kümmern kann. Die Natur - oder das natürliche Gleichgewicht - hat nichts mit politischer Korrektheit oder Moral zu tun - es sorgt lediglich dafür, dass das Leben an sich nicht ausstirbt - und dabei spielt es der Natur überhaupt keine Rolle, ob nun eine gesamte Spezies - oder eine ganze Gruppe (s. Dinosaurier) - von der Bildfläche verschwindet - für potentiellen Ersatz ist bereits gesorgt.


Deswegen habe ich z.B. durchaus Verständnis für das menschliche Bestreben, Arten vor dem Aussterben zu bewahren. Auf lange Sicht gesehen ist dies jedoch ein sinnloses Unterfangen: Jede Art stirbt einmal aus, entweder weil sie sich anpassen musste (und daher in der ursprünglichen Form nicht mehr existiert) oder nicht (rechtzeitig) dazu imstande war. Wennschon, dennschon sollte der Mensch bestrebt sein, die Artenvielfalt zu schützen - nicht weil es schade ist, dass der Dodo nicht mehr da ist, sondern weil die Artenvielfalt der beste Garant für unser eigenes Fortbestehen als Spezies ist. In dem Sinne mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen um das Leben auf unserem Planeten, weil es sich wie gesagt problemlos um sich selbst sorgen kann (anders gesagt: Trotz all unserer Atomwaffen wären wir nicht in der Lage, das Leben auf der Erde zu vernichten).


Und genau deswegen macht sich meines Erachtens Thanos auch nur etwas vor - dass im Grundgedanken auch nur allzu "menschlich" ist - nämlich das sein Handeln einem "höheren" Zweck dient. Dieser höhere Zweck ist aber nichts anderes als ein Gedankenkonstrukt, der nicht auf Fakten basiert sondern auf der Annahme beruht, dass "die Natur" auf irgendeine Art von "intelligenter" Hilfe angewiesen wäre. Was, wie angeführt, nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## pcg-veteran (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich frage mich, ob die Macher von Avengers - Infinity War uns mit Thanos einen Tipp geben möchten, wie die Menschheit ihr Klimaproblem angehen soll? 50% weniger Menschen bedeutet 50% weniger durch Menschen verursachte CO2-Emissionen, also ein langsamerer Anstieg der Treibhausgase. In den frei werdenden Regionen könnte man viele neue Bäume pflanzen, die noch etwas CO2 aus der Atmosphäre absorbieren.
Ein Münzwurf mit einer Überlebenschance von 1:1 ist natürlich viel extremer als ein gewöhnliches Russisches Roulette mit einer Chance von 5:1 (bei einem Sechsschüsser). Natürlich würde Marvel bei so einer Aktion nicht nur 50% der eigenen Angestellten und Schauspieler sondern auch 50% der Kunden bzw. Fans verlieren. (Robert Downey Jr ist vermutlich der einzige, der sicher überleben würde wegen dem Pakt mit Thanos.)


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> ... dass der Dodo nicht mehr da ist ...


Ich muß beim Dodo irgendwie immer an diese Interpretation denken:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxxjEsX7SP4


----------

